# Hey Eagle



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 5, 2006)

Check your e-mail.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />Check your e-mail.


Hey Frank!
Check yours


----------



## Dario (Oct 5, 2006)

No fair...how about mine? [][][}]  LOL


----------



## Paul in OKC (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />No fair...how about mine? [][][}]  LOL



Check it!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


What? you don't want one too?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skye (Oct 5, 2006)

Well nobody mail me!

Just kidding.

But seriously, dont email me.

Naw, just playing.

Really though, dont do it.

Ah, you can if you want.

I'm not kidding, dont.

Come on now, I'm not being for real.

Really for real.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 5, 2006)

WTH why not.
Skye check your e-mail


----------



## Skye (Oct 5, 2006)

Heh heh, you suck. [)]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Heh heh, you suck. [)]


GEE! I guess you really didn't WANT an e-mail afterall.


----------



## Skye (Oct 5, 2006)

Duh, I said I didnt want one, plain as night.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 5, 2006)

I can't say <b></b><u></u> ANYTHING <u></u><b></b> without starting a flame. [:I][)]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Duh, I said I didnt want one, plain as night.


Yeah, but when I read between the lines I thought you were on the fence.


----------



## Skye (Oct 5, 2006)

Hehhaaaa!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey Skye, check your email!


----------



## Skye (Oct 5, 2006)

Better not be more pics of you in your speedo! [:0]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Better not be more pics of you in your speedo! [:0]



Can I assume that you want more of me in the thong?!?[?]


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Now that's just plain disturbing![:0]

BTW, where's Ang? Skye needs her. Judging from his first post, he's having another schizo attack.[}]


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 5, 2006)

I want one too!!! Give me one! Please?!?!?[B)][B)][B)]


----------



## angboy (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I'm here Billy- in fact I popped over to ask where my e-mail is? But I can check on Skye while I'm here...


----------



## Skye (Oct 5, 2006)

It all started when I saw my first Barbie doll.....


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />It all started when I saw my first Barbie doll.....



If your first name is Ken, you <u>really</u> need Angela's help!


----------



## Skye (Oct 6, 2006)

I dont care that she was plastic, we had something..... special.


----------



## Fangar (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Can I assume that you want more of me in the thong?!?[?]



And for that little smidgen of imagery, you can never mention my turning frock again.  []

Fangar


----------



## Skye (Oct 6, 2006)

At least you wear yours right, he wears his backwards! [xx(]


----------



## angboy (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh now you all are just putting some bad images[:0][:0][xx(][xx(] in my head!!! I think you may have ruined my interest[V] in the male species, which is a real loss to the species and was a pretty strong interest that you had to work hard to ruin! []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 6, 2006)

Angela,

See if this picture of Fangar, Billy and me on a shopping trip rekindles your interest.

http://www.bradlaughs.com/images/sumo.jpg

Yours for better turning,

[}]


----------



## Skye (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />Oh now you all are just putting some bad images[:0][:0][xx(][xx(] in my head!!! I think you may have ruined my interest[V] in the male species, which is a real loss to the species and was a pretty strong interest that you had to work hard to ruin! []



So many jokes... holding... back.... []


----------



## angboy (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Oh go ahead... I can take it! []


----------



## angboy (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Angela,
> 
> See if this picture of Fangar, Billy and me on a shopping trip rekindles your interest.
> ...



OK, now I'm just dead inside, I'll just never be able to look at a man again... unless maybe he looks like the one of the far right- with those sexy pink flipflops[], he just might be able to sway me back to liking men[]- which of you is that? Somehow I have Skye pegged as the one on the far left, but of the other two, I'm not sure...


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 7, 2006)

They all have too much hair to be me... but that's a good thing. I mean, I've long called myself "The Fatboy" (and no, my Harley is not a Fatboy), but even I ain't that big! I'm a big boy, but...


----------



## Fangar (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> OK, now I'm just dead inside, I'll just never be able to look at a man again... unless maybe he looks like the one of the far right- with those sexy pink flipflops[], he just might be able to sway me back to liking men[]- which of you is that? Somehow I have Skye pegged as the one on the far left, but of the other two, I'm not sure...



I am the one in the pink thongs! Those are my favorite town skippers.    I really think they can dress up my attire.  

P.S.  
I can crack walnuts with my bum bum too.  

Fangar


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 7, 2006)

> I can crack walnuts with my bum bum too.


To much information


----------



## Fangar (Oct 7, 2006)

Let this redeem your lust for the "Mann".

This is me on the way to work the other day...







I'm a tiger!

Fangar


----------



## angboy (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />Let this redeem your lust for the "Mann".
> 
> This is me on the way to work the other day...
> ...



Oh thank you SSOOOO much for posting this Fangar- my interest in the male species is restored[][]!! This man just epitomizes my fantasy guy[]! And since I know you add the turning frock to the image, and now those pink flip flops, I think I'm in lust with this man....er.... in lust with Fangar?[}] OK, if you were pulling my leg and this isn't really you, then please find out who it is and send him my way! (I'm currently residing in Antartica, so just send him up there!)


----------

